# Caldwell Lead Sled



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 11, 2020)

I have been doing a lot of reading here about the Caldwell Lead Sled. However, what I cannot determine, and I've looked at the Caldwell web site, is which of their products allows for the adjustment of rifle length? 

I have a Ruger American Compact in 7mm-08 for my 9 year old grandson. I'm concerned that the Lead Sleds I'm seeing will not accommodate the shorter length of the Ruger Compact. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 11, 2020)

DFT 2


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 12, 2020)

Jester896, thanks. Just watched their video and the DFT 2 is just what I'm looking for.


----------



## BeerThirty (Jan 12, 2020)

i have the Caldwell Scorpion sled. It accommodates all my rifles and shotguns. Savage .300 WM, Youth model .243, AR15, AK47 and shotguns. My sons 8 and 12 have sighted in on this and it works great too


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 21, 2020)

I purchased the Leadsled DTF2 and I knew going in based on reviews that it had a factory defect that produced a "wobble" on the front rest. I also read the following article by Jim Clary on line from Ammo Land News on how to eliminate the wobble. 

*Improving the DFT 2:*

*"Now we come to the wobble and tilt of the front platform. Unfortunately, the front cradle of the DFT 2 has the same wobble/tilt problem as the original Lead Sled DFT. It is a basic design flaw with respect to the cradle and its attachment to the elevation shaft. The cradle is fitted to the elevation worm-gear shaft by a single screw into the center of the shaft. A small screw into the center of a 7/8 inch rod cannot and will not stabilize a 6×3 inch platform.*
_*
Jim did not want to work around the problem, as most people did with the original DFT Sled. He wanted to find a solution. After considerable thought, Jim applied some JB Weld Steel on the top of the worm gear shaft (keeping the screw hole clear) and inside the cup on the base of the cradle that fits over the shaft. He then re-installed the cradle on the shaft, tapping the cradle with a rubber mallet to ensure that it was completely seated, and then tightened down the screw.

If it worked, there would be no more tilting of the cradle and a reduction of the elevation wobble. It worked, well, almost completely. The cradle does not tilt with recoil and there virtually no wobble when the cradle is raised up to 1-1/2 inches.
*_
*However, when raised to the 2-1/2 inch maximum, the wobble is still present. The wobble at the upper end of the cradle's elevation could probably be eliminated, as Chuck stated in 2007, with the addition of a polymer bushing at the base."*

However, I can't seem to find any videos on YouTube as to how to actually make this repair. Anyone here ever tried to make this fix? 
Thanks.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Sep 19, 2021)

Anyone here tried this fix yet? 
Thanks


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 19, 2021)

from the description it sounds like he is bedding the cap.  I have used one a time or two but didn't notice wobble when I did.


----------



## au7126 (Sep 20, 2021)

Anyone ever had a scope go south and when you sent it in for service get a letter back Have you used this scope on magnum rifle in a Lead Sled?  They did warranty scope with the understanding it will not in the future will not again. Major scope manufacture


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 20, 2021)

Just by looking at the pics, adding a jam nut may resolve the problem


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 20, 2021)

if your scope can't sit on a magnum rifle...it wasn't worth purchasing...name brand or not


----------



## ChidJ (Sep 20, 2021)

Like Jester said, the DFT2 does work as advertised. I heard on a Vortex podcast that allegedly, if you put a rifle in a rest that is super solid and locked down like the DFT2 that it can put extra stress on optics. I don't have any evidence to suggest that but its what they said


----------

